# Постоянное онемение, затекание левой ноги



## Julli-l (11 Июл 2019)

Добрый день. Прошу помощи- может кто столкнулся с похожей проблемой. Есть грыжа в поясничном отделе, год назад было обострение ( проявлялось долгой ноющей болью в пояснице), применяла лечение, лфк, массажи и т.п- наступило улучшение. Старалась вести правильный образ жизни, делаю ЛФК, бассейн, если поднимала что-то потяжелее- спина могла поныть пару дней. Но тут десять дней назад стала затекать и неметь левая нога и долгое время не отходит, и днем и ночью, потом добавилась ломота в ноге, пошла к неврологу: врач осмотрела, проверила рефлексы, спину, сказала, что явного обострения нет, прописала дексаметазон 5 уколов, мильгамму и ксефакам несколько дней. Почти все проколола и улучшений , вообще, никаких(( Так и мучаюсь все эти дни, особенно сильно затекание от коленки до стопы(почти не проходит), под коленной печет, жжет и бывает теплота, и какая-то боль как ломит то в бедре, то в голени и ощущение, что немного сводит мышцу голени и стопы внутрь. Дуплекс вен и артерий ноги сделала: там ничего страшного не нашли. По свежему МРТ поясничного отдела : даже небольшие улучшения( чуть уменьшились размеры грыж, уменьшился стеноз канала), может ли быть такое обострение? И что еще можно обследовать, чтобы понять что с ногой и как лечить? Обезболивающие не помогают((, а состояние жуткое((


----------



## AIR (11 Июл 2019)

Утро доброе. 


Julli-l написал(а):


> И что еще можно обследовать, чтобы понять что с ногой и как лечить? Обезболивающие не помогают((, а состояние жуткое((


Для начала хотя бы выложить сюда уже имеющиеся обследования. .


----------



## Julli-l (11 Июл 2019)

Вот МРТ поясничного отдела свежее: https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1359/view
Здесь старое от 2018 года: https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1136/view

Узи сосудов



И сегодня сделала ЭНМГ левой ноги


----------



## Julli-l (11 Июл 2019)

Появилась слабость в ноге, но проходящая, на носках, пятках хожу нормально.


----------



## Галина Каримова (12 Июл 2019)

Julli-l написал(а):


> Добрый день. Галина Мазгаровна, не могли бы Вы посмотреть мою тему https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/29982/#post-395551, и сказать Ваше компетентное мнение: может ли быть это обострение от грыжи или все-таки что-то другое с ногой?(( Спасибо большое.



Здравствуйте, Юлия

Поздравляю - у Вас все в порядке))

Что касаемо жалоб - именно таким образом протекает восстановление нерва после предшествующей нейропатии, вызванной сдавлением корешка седалищного нерва грыжей межпозвонкового диска. Вам случалось когда-нибудь отсидеть/отлежать ногу или руку? Помните, что сначала было снижение чувствительности и онемение конечности? А потом как будто шла "горячая волна" по ходу нерва? Это явление называется гиперсенситивной чувствительностью. Только в случае с отсиженной ногой она длится несколько минут, а в случае нейропатии - от нескольких дней до нескольких недель...

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Июл 2019)

Тут бы грушевидку посмотреть


----------



## Julli-l (13 Июл 2019)

Федор Петрович, думаете мышца зажимает нерв? От этого может быть такая симптоматика по ноге? Кто лучше мышцы смотрит: остеопат, массажист, вертебролог?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июл 2019)

Тот, кто умеет. Остеопат не должен. Вертебролог обязан.


----------



## AIR (15 Июл 2019)

Имеется совсем небольшое отклонение туловища от вертикальной оси и, небольшая также ротация в пояснично крестцовом отделе, что может говорить о мышечно-тонической асимметрии. .. Поэтому желательно посмотреть состояние мышц и в области поясницы и таза и ноги.. При наличии местных напряжений,  уплотнений и т. д., (в том числе на бедре,  голени) работать на их устранение..


----------

